# Show us your...... Nursery! :) UPDATE I need your help pls - pg 22 :)



## SBB

Since I choose to hang out here with all you hippies and weirdos :rofl: and never go into baby club, I thought I'd do a show me your.... thread in NP! PLEEEEEEEASE add your nursery pics - I'm nosey and I LOVE looking at other peoples nurserys :) 
I will also do me a show me your.... face thread cos I want to know what everyone looks like!! 


This is Sammuels. I am really pleased with it. We moved 3 weeks before my due date from our last house that we'd beautifully renovated, into an old peoples bungalow :rofl: 
I was wallpapering 5 days before Xmas (my due date) and it's the only room we've properly decorated, and probably will be for a while! 

You can see the before pics, it was woodchip walls (I HATE the bloody stuff!) and crappy carpet. It took ages to get the woodchip off - then AGES to put the wallpaper up. Clearly I took the pics before his arrival! It's now slightly more full of stuff! 

So here are the pics.. 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01622.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01629.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01633.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01640.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01639.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01638.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01637.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01627.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01628.jpg

Before:

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01610.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01609.jpg

Still want to get a fluff tower!

I want to take the silver bits off the birdboxes and re-paint them so they're just like little houses - will use them for storage. And I'm getting a blind made from the horses fabric that's in the cot, and probably a bumper too. 
I made the light :D 

Let's see yours! :D


----------



## lozzy21

I would but its still being used as a junk room.


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB amazing!! Trend alert!!! That is my all time fave wallpaper!! Is it Isak? I want the pink for Rubys room. Right now she has the Cath Kidston blue star wallpaper which was Noahs, its still gorgeous though. I will take some pics another day 

I am so loving this thread, I'm an interiors FREAK!!!!!


----------



## NuKe

ooooooh im gonna take pics tomorrow to post, im dead proud of her nursery, I;ve never seen anything like it! :D

sammuel's is gorge!!


----------



## SBB

Me too - interiors freak that is! I'm going to start an online shop selling modern nursery stuff cos I found it so hard to find when doing mine... 

Yes its isak! Also love their wall mural ones! 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

omg you are amaaaaaaaazing, I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! *fans self*

Tell me EVERYTHING! Where are the amazing lights from?! Can I hire you?! Where is the wallpaper from?! Where did you get your inspiration?!


K doesn't have a nursery yet cos he shares my bedroom with me, but he will when we move in July- a week before his first birthday :happydance: :happydance: i've been saving up so I can splash out on a gorgeous bedroom for him, but I am not at all creative and can't find a theme I really love. I don't want anything cartooney or boyish at all :(


----------



## kawaiigirl

LOVE LOVE LOVE! Are you familiar with Bodie and Fou? Their site is AMAZEBALLS!! Sorry, can't resist that word!

If you ever open a store, I will shop there, you have great taste!!


----------



## Jetters

Oh but this is technically his nursery at the mo, I want to play anyway :rofl:...

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/9577/dscf8086a.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NuKe

jetters thats so pretty!


----------



## SBB

Jetters said:


> omg you are amaaaaaaaazing, I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! *fans self*
> 
> Tell me EVERYTHING! Where are the amazing lights from?! Can I hire you?! Where is the wallpaper from?! Where did you get your inspiration?!
> 
> 
> K doesn't have a nursery yet cos he shares my bedroom with me, but he will when we move in July- a week before his first birthday :happydance: :happydance: i've been saving up so I can splash out on a gorgeous bedroom for him, but I am not at all creative and can't find a theme I really love. I don't want anything cartooney or boyish at all :(

:rofl: thank you! 

The ball lights? They are from www.cableandcotton.co.uk (you choose your colours) think the site is down, you can order via www.notonthehighstreet.com but they are slightly more and not so many options. 

Wallpaper is www.isak.co.uk they have fab stuff! And amazing wall mural papers, not too expensive either! 

Sure you can hire me! :D 

I just didn't want a themed room at all, or blue/boyish. Our next baby will have this room probably. Or he'll be in it for a long time so I didn't want him to grow out of it quickly... I think this is changable. 

I love retro and bright stuff. My idea for the website is to set up and photograph loads of room sets, then people can basically buy the whole room, and swap bits and pieces. Will all be reasonably priced. This room cost me no more than £300 with all the furniture and lights, shelves, wallpaper etc... 

I love the spotty bed sheet in your pic! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

NuKe said:


> ooooooh im gonna take pics tomorrow to post, im dead proud of her nursery, I;ve never seen anything like it! :D
> 
> sammuel's is gorge!!

yay can't wait to see it!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE! Are you familiar with Bodie and Fou? Their site is AMAZEBALLS!! Sorry, can't resist that word!
> 
> If you ever open a store, I will shop there, you have great taste!!

I LOVE bodie and fou! vaguely heard of it before and just looked - it's fab! 

and amazeballs :rofl: 

x x x


----------



## Jetters

FANTASTIC idea SBB, I'd definitely shop with you, it's ridiculous how hard it is to find nursery stuff that isn't babyish. 

Kawaiigirl... thanks to you and SBB (and the bodie website) i've basically chosen K's nursery now! I want the birds wallpaper on one wall (in azure blue), and a big tree with owls feature opposite it, and the other two walls white. With lots of azure blue accessories. Woooopeeeeee


----------



## Jetters

p.s I realise I said I don't want a boyish/blue nursery, and then just said I want the azure blue birds wallpaper lol- but that's my fave colour and i'd definitely put a girl in it too (nursery has to be neutral enough in case next baby is a girl!)


----------



## SBB

I think that's fine for girls. Also on isak they'll make the feature Walls in any colours, so you could differ from what they have and include girly and neutral colours too. 

Thanks glad you think it's a good idea :) 

X x x


----------



## sausages

Oooo! I love interiors too! :D Those first pictures are amazing! Sooo creative and trendy and just ace! 

Here's Korben's:

These are the before photos...

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212nurserybefore1.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212nurserybefore2.jpg

Then this was how we had it for our first little boy (who died & never got to see it :( )

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212zanesnurserymothercarewashdayteddy.jpg

Aaaand now for Korben. :)

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212littleboysnurserydecorationmamasandpapasdoodlepip1.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212littleboysnurserydecorationmamasandpapasdoodlepip2.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212littleboysnurserydecorationmamasandpapasdoodlepip3.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212littleboysnurserydecorationmamasandpapasdoodlepip4.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212littleboysnurserydecorationmamasandpapasdoodlepip5.jpg

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110212littleboysnurserydecorationmamasandpapasdoodlepip6.jpg

It's a teeny tiny room so there's no wardrobe, but here's inside the cupboard. I was proud cause i'd painted it all inside and reorganised it. :lol:

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/20110210nurserycupboardclosetmakeover2.jpg

:)


----------



## SBB

It's lovely sausages!! 

I'm sorry your first son never got to see it :( 

Love the border and the inside of the cupboard is beautiful!! And the photos On the wall look fab :) 

X x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh this is swiftly turning into the pretty nursery thread....

SBB what have you done?? Lol!


----------



## SBB

:rofl: it's my secret ploy to bankrupt all B&B members!!! 

X x x


----------



## AFC84

SBB, that looks really different, very nice! :)

Sausages, love the pic of your LO in the chair :cloud9: and the cupboard looks really good!

These pics were taken before Finley actually arrived, and it wasn't properly finished...plus there's a lot more clutter in there now! :blush:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18077_257657145546_675230546_3381806_7936782_n.jpg


https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18077_257657165546_675230546_3381808_7351392_n.jpg

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18077_257657170546_675230546_3381809_6549759_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18077_257657180546_675230546_3381811_2805024_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/18077_257657195546_675230546_3381812_7699915_n.jpg


----------



## Jetters

Sausages I love it, I laughed out loud when I realised he was in the chair! So cute. The pics are a lovely touch, so sorry your first little boy never got to see his room xx


----------



## SBB

Sausages I only just noticed your LO on the chair in one pic, was so busy looking at the room I missed him :rofl: 

X x x


----------



## sausages

Oooh AFC i recognise that mirror is it from IKEA? I love ikea! Your feature wall is brilliant! :D

Yeah, i snuck K in the photo. :lol: He was modelling his room!


----------



## SBB

That's fab afc! I love the organised rooms before LOs were here! 

X x x


----------



## sausages

I'm so nosy. I love these types of threads! :lol:


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB said:


> :rofl: it's my secret ploy to bankrupt all B&B members!!!
> 
> X x x

No joke!! It is :haha:


----------



## Eala

I think I have some pics somewhere of Roo's nursery before she was born - it's not been "tidy" since then :rofl: Will try and dig them out tomorrow. Nothing as stylish as the beautiful rooms I've seen on here though :blush:


----------



## AFC84

sausages said:


> Oooh AFC i recognise that mirror is it from IKEA? I love ikea! Your feature wall is brilliant! :D
> 
> Yeah, i snuck K in the photo. :lol: He was modelling his room!

Haha, yeah it is...I got loads of bits from Ikea, did it all pretty cheaply! Thanks, it's from Walltastic Murals :)


----------



## AFC84

Oh, and it's so cute looking back and seeing all F's teeny clothes, and that little crib :cloud9: 

Broodyyy!


----------



## SBB

Off to sleep now, post more pics please :) 

Eala and nuke I'll be looking out for yours tomorrow, or I'll have to harass you til you post them! 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

Omg SBB that room is AMAZING .....seriously, what a lucky little boy! My LO Doesnt have a room. :cry: We have a spare room, but as my second son went straight from our room into sharing with his brother, we Figured the same would happen this time, and if not, we'll decorate in a year or so. The two eldest kids have a massive bedroom, the biggest in the house, with a triple bunk bed(double on the bottom, single on top) so we had every intention of them all sharing and the spare room can be used as a play room or something. 
ORRRR maybe I'm just lazy and couldn't be bothered to decorate!!:rofl:


----------



## SBB

Thank you! 

At least you have 3 boys, you couldnt make a girl share with 2 boys :haha: 

No idea what we'll do when the next one comes, we don't have any more rooms and his room is tiny! OH will have to give up his HUGE office/music room and move to the garage :haha: 

X x x


----------



## lozzy21

I dont suppose any one had any ideas on how to do a fariy themed room? Everything iv seen has been babyish but i dont want it babyish.

The only thing i can think of it getting my grandad to paint some canvases for me since i cant do a propper murial (sp?) on the wall since were renting.


----------



## mandarhino

Love the rooms. SBB - love your taste. I love Isak things. I also recommend Little Baby Company for stuff, they have a very nice selection. 

I will post mine shortly - there are some pictures in the toddler section - page 6ish - but my father is building M's big girl bed today so the room is going to be re-arranged & updated. Can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## Blob

Lozzy have you tried vertbaudet? I got a few things from there for the girls :) I wish I could link some photos of the girls room...might try.


----------



## SBB

Verbaudet is good (shocking customer service though) the house shaped unit is from there, etsy is good too for home made stuff like canvasses. You could use wall stickers as they are completely removable. 

Mandarhino I love the little baby co, gorgeous stuff! 

X x x


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a look but i cant find anything that realy fits.


----------



## SBB

Try www.bouf.com too 

X x x


----------



## modo

I'll post some of Bobby's room in a bit. His room is tiny! Before he was born it used to be my walk in closet :haha:


----------



## modo

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/nursery2.jpg
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/nursery1.jpg


----------



## SBB

Modo that's gorgeous! 

X x x


----------



## Eala

I'm so impressed at how gorgeous everyone's nurseries are! SBB, are you an interior designer by trade? If not, you should be! That's the sort of thing I'd pay money to get someone to do for me (if I had that kind of money :rofl:)

Anyways, I now feel like mine looks kinda... daft and totally unstylish in comparison :blush: But here's some pics from before Roo was born (the last time the nursery was even vaguely tidy :rofl:)

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/nursery1.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/nursery2.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/nursery5.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/nursery4.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/nursery7.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/nurseryshelf.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/window.jpg


----------



## modo

Thanks hon! I want to redo it now that Bobby is older :)

Eala I love the room. The pooh theme is so cute :D


----------



## SBB

Eala it's very cute! I love the curtain holdbacks! 

Yes I am an Interior Designer actually! But I don't want to carry on with it, because I want to be at home with Sammuel and hopefully baby 2...3..4... etc! :haha: 
I haven't been doing it long, only about a year, and I don't have any qualifications or anything like that, I just love doing up houses! 

So I figure I can combine the things I love - babies and decorating and do this website! It's basically going to be for people who kind of know what they want, but don't know how to achieve it... Online nursery interior design! 

X x x


----------



## Eala

Sounds like an absolutely fab idea! :D


----------



## flubdub

modo said:


> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/nursery2.jpg
> https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/nursery1.jpg

Lovely room! Where is his vest from? :blush:


----------



## flubdub

SBB DEFINATELY stick with the designing thing - you have got talent!!!


----------



## SBB

Lozzy have a look at these for ideas: 

https://inspirationbubble.blogspot.com/search/label/interiors: kids bedroom

https://www.designspongeonline.com/2011/03/before-after-katies-bright-and-modern-nursery.html (I know this isn't the theme you want, but lots of non-permanent features you could get ideas from) 

I love these bed things (what are they called? Hanging from the ceiling.. Ikea sell them) https://gallery.projectnursery.com/projects/65-Paper-Dolls-And-Pom-Poms

https://www.bouf.com/buy/product/8283-Flutter-wall-decor--set-of-10-in-Petrol

Flick through these https://www.housetohome.co.uk/childrens-room

It's so hard to find anything googling! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

flubdub said:


> Lovely room! Where is his vest from? :blush:

I wondered that too :haha: 

x x x


----------



## modo

Not sure but I think it might have been next. I got a lot of stuff from there in the early days :)


----------



## sausages

modo, i love to see other small rooms! It's gorgeous. :) 

Eala, i take it you like winnie the pooh? :lol: It's a fab theme! Pooh is so cute for babies!

For inspiration for decoration in general look at https://inspirationfordecoration.blogspot.com/. I could spend hours on there!!


----------



## SBB

that's a lovely site... 

These are my faves: 
For modern stuff and architecture https://freshome.com/
https://www.designspongeonline.com/category/sneak-peeks
https://inspirationbubble.blogspot.com/search/label/all interior inspiration for lovely retro stuff! 

x x x


----------



## Eala

Aww thanks Sausages :D I do like Pooh, just a bit :rofl: The funny thing is that Roo doesn't have a clue who the characters are, we've never had Disney on the TV yet :haha: I'll probably change it at some point, but I really, really hate decorating :blush:

I had to go back and look for Korben in your pics, after seeing the others' comments :blush: It's such a lovely room, seems really calm and peaceful with the colours you chose :)


----------



## sausages

I quite like decorating! I love the research and inspiration part and i love looking online and in shops for things that will go. The painting i dont mind so much, but i can't hang shelves or pictures myself so i have to get DH to do it which is annoying. I need to learn!! We have almost finished our living room. I just need to do the finishing off, but it's taking ages around the kids!! GRR! I just want to be done! Then it will be on to DDs room and i so cannot wait to get stuck into that!! Yey girlie!!


----------



## SBB

MY OH is hopeless, I do all the DIY in our house! It's really easy once you know how :) 

x x x


----------



## modo

Thanks hon! I loved Korben's room as well. I am sorry to hear about his older brother :hugs:

SBB I love Sammuel's room as well! Gorgeous everything!


----------



## sausages

I know, i really should just get a grip and get the drill out. I'm terriied of making big holes, but then i think i could just filler them and paint over and try again right! 

If anyone has seen a tall (70cm+) table lamp with a white base i would love to see it. There's a green one in Wilkos i'm probably going to hav to buy and spray if i don't ind another soon. I've even tried looking in charity shops etc. for the right size and shape to spray paint, but nada. Here's the green one in wilkos: https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/table...cDPfxIrYzUvEu76RzzM6wutKTeo9AOCB
tDs76aYYKg== It's pretty much the perfect size and shape, but it needs to be white! RAR! By the time i've paid £35 for that, bought spray paint and a new shade it works out far more expensive than i wanted to pay.


----------



## SBB

I can't see a tall enough white one anywhere :( how annoying! Seems like it'd be a really easy thing to find! 

x x x


----------



## nervouspains

Wow ladies some beautiful rooms! I will upload a couple of Moos, but you will have to excuse the mess and the second wardrobe that is full of mine & dh's clothes :blush:
Mainly as our triple wardrobe in our bedroom is full of my clothes lol

Plus we are moving soon, so we will have to redecorate! Im going to wait until I find out what this baby is though, because if its a girl we will be doing half and half lol xx


----------



## sausages

You'd think so wouldn't you!!!


----------



## SBB

Only 48 cm tall https://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav....mpid=4&tmad=c&ecamp=cse_go&CAWELAID=615415198

x x x


----------



## SBB

57cm https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Large-Modern...862965&cguid=2223b97a11e0a0e203318b21ffe647fb

https://www.iconiclights.co.uk/spindle-table-lamp-in-white-gloss-finish-with-white-shade.html looks same as ebay one

https://www.additionsdirect.co.uk/s...13ea90&browseToken=/q/tv7361q/s/bestsellers,0

x x x


----------



## nervouspains

Here we go lol
 



Attached Files:







SDC11278.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 18









SDC11274.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## SBB

wow i love the wall stickers NP! gorgeous! 

x x x


----------



## sausages

Aw, thanks for looking SBB! They're just too short. It's going next to a massive tall unit, so smaller ones just look lost. i'm going to have to buy the wilkos one arent i! Bah! :lol:


----------



## Eala

Ooh NP that's lovely! Are those Ikea lights on the wall? (The sun and moon?) I keep looking at them... I have this vague idea of redoing Roo's room like a forest (she loves "treeeeeees! wooosh woooooosh" :haha:) I'd thought about doing one half day and one half night, and getting those lamps for each side.

I think my planning tends to get derailed by the thought of "And how/when would I actually get it all done :dohh: Between University work, placements and generally trying to keep the house ticking over, there isn't a lot of spare time for decorating :dohh:


----------



## sausages

Love your fluff tower NP! :D I like the wall decal too, really pretty! x


----------



## NuKe

here we go! I love it!! The carpet is actually a large rug- we bought it for her nursery in our old flat before she was born, and then moved house when she was 9 weeks, before she was in her own room so we took it with us and got it made into a rug, it's slightly too small, but at least it covers most of the disgusting carpet that was there!! 

https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111493.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111499.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111498.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111496.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111495.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111497.jpg
https://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd365/therealnuke/120520111494.jpg


----------



## SBB

Nuke that's totally amazing!!! Love it! Did you paint the bits on the Walls or are they stickers? The light is fab! 

Eala you could always use tree wall Stickers, they are so quick to put up, then have the lights etc, wouldn't take too long! 

X x x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Some beautiful nurseries!

This is Alexs, not a nursery as such but now a toddler room. His cot is now a bed :lol:

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/12-13%20months/DSCN0789.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/12-13%20months/DSCN0790.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/12-13%20months/DSCN0791.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/12-13%20months/DSCN0792.jpg


----------



## NuKe

ty! :D They are all stickers! super cheap from hong kong!! I think the tree was a tenner inc p&p! the clouds i did with spraypaint tho.


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks for the links girls, my problem is i know what i want but cant get it from my head onto paper :dohh:


----------



## mummyclo

I am soooo jealous of all these nice nurserys :( We can't decorate as our landlord is an arse! We can't even put anything on the wall no pins or screws or anything :cry:


----------



## Eala

SBB said:


> Eala you could always use tree wall Stickers, they are so quick to put up, then have the lights etc, wouldn't take too long!
> 
> X x x

It's the actual painting that'd need to be done which I hate :rofl: I don't think yellow and purple would work as colours for trees? Or maybe they would and I'm just picky lol.


----------



## SBB

Arcane I love Alexs room - the monsters and the light are fab! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

Mummyclo that sucks :( 

Eala you could make that work! Purple for night, yellow for sunny day! 

x x x


----------



## nervouspains

Eala said:


> Ooh NP that's lovely! Are those Ikea lights on the wall? (The sun and moon?) I keep looking at them... I have this vague idea of redoing Roo's room like a forest (she loves "treeeeeees! wooosh woooooosh" :haha:) I'd thought about doing one half day and one half night, and getting those lamps for each side.
> 
> I think my planning tends to get derailed by the thought of "And how/when would I actually get it all done :dohh: Between University work, placements and generally trying to keep the house ticking over, there isn't a lot of spare time for decorating :dohh:

Thanks Eala! Yes they are!
Luckily my friend is a electrition so he wired them up for us!

Thanks Sausages! I have about 20 in the wash at the min which is why it looks empty lol 

Wow Nuke I LOVE the ceiling and the lampshade! That looks fab! and the lady birds are so cute!

Arcanegirl, I love how clean the room is lol. And im loving the greens & monsters! looks like a lovely young chaps room :D

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Probably because i cleaned it before taking the pic :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres some better "used room" pictures :lol:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-05-12114926.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/2011-05-12114857.jpg


----------



## SBB

:rofl: I love the used pics!!! 

x x x


----------



## AFC84

Wow Nuke, that is soooo cool! I love it...can't help but think how much my friend would hate it though...she has a ladybird phobia!


----------



## flubdub

Wow Nuke, love it!! My eldest had the blue bed in that Ikea range :)


----------



## veganmum2be

i'll take some in a bit! i do have some in my albums but cant remember when i took them and cannot be bothered searching!

you all have gorgeous nurseries!
franks is gonna have a single bed in it soon, i need a spare bed for when people stay, and he can roll now so the changing table has to go, and i'm gonna but a bed rail on the bed and do his bum on there haha. his cot is in my room and it will be until hes ready for a bed as we co sleep alot of the time anyway. but it wont look like a baby room anymore!

anyway, i'll go take some!


----------



## veganmum2be

Franks room :)
 



Attached Files:







041.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 24









043.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 19









025.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 20









039.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## SBB

V nice! Love the green! 

X x x


----------



## lynnikins

oh my poor deprived sons, lol blue carpet and pink walls oh the horror. i will repaint their room when we can afford it , got to repaint the whole house before we move out caus the paintwork is so shoddy its rediculous. when i do paint the boys room it will be neturals and i'll get some wall stickers in sillouette of planes and boats to go on the walls so its easy to remove them when we move


----------



## nervouspains

:rofl: Thanks more like it Arcanegirl! lol xx


----------



## discoclare

Arianna is asleep so I can't take any photos but I have a couple of random ones on my computer that don't show the whole room. The one in front of the window is when she was 4 months old.
 



Attached Files:







IMGP1580.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 23









IMGP1584.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 15









IMGP1814.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 21









IMGP1668.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sausages

Oooh Nuke that ceiling is ace!!

Arcanegirl, i proper love monsters theme for little boys. I am thinking about doing that when DS gets older. 

Lozzy, do a virtual mood board. Just save images of everything you like into a folder on your computer and look at it often. You will get a feel then for what it is you want to do and can keep an eye out for things when you're shopping. 

veganmum & discoclare, i love your kiddos names on the wall! 

I need to get some posh fluff storage, stat!


----------



## lozzy21

Some one want to design me a nursery?


----------



## lozzy21

The problem is i cant find anything i like :rofl:


----------



## sausages

Is it because there is proper nothing you like or because you like a lot and can't decide on one thing to focus on?


----------



## lozzy21

There is nothing that i actualy like.

Everything is too babyish and pink for what i want.


----------



## lozzy21

If i owned my home i would love to do something like this

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...=DT3MTab0Os-6hAfW-OCoAg&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAQ


----------



## sausages

Ahh that's like a fairy tale!! What restrictions do you have with renting?


----------



## lozzy21

Well i could realy do anything i wanted but it would have to be returned to its normal cream wallpaper when we move out and since i want to move in a year or two i dont want to spend ages paiting muriels (sp?) to have to paint over it.


----------



## veganmum2be

wall stickers laura? i have seen some really funky ones i got franks from the pound shop, i was about to spend £30 on a set of dinosaur ones then found dino ones in there i was dead pleased! :D


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a look and there all babyish, there nice but not what i want.

Iv had a secret love affair with faries and mythical creatures since for ever so realy i want Niamhs room like i would want for mine but Andrew wouldent let me:haha:


----------



## jessabella

Ive changed so much in her room but here are the photos I took before she was born...so much more has been added ..to accomidate my nappy and baby wearing obsessions!:haha:
oh and I have also put up curtains too!! Oh and a huge cupboard..maybe I should take new photos! hahaha
 



Attached Files:







lampshade.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 34









canvas.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 30









cotbed1.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 29









spare bed.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 36









wall art.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 38


----------



## NuKe

flubdub said:


> Wow Nuke, love it!! My eldest had the blue bed in that Ikea range :)

I adore the mammut range, I plan on getting her the bed when she outgrows the cotbed!


----------



## SBB

Jessabella it looks lovely! I like the sofa throw and all the cushions... 

X x x


----------



## flubdub

NuKe said:


> flubdub said:
> 
> 
> Wow Nuke, love it!! My eldest had the blue bed in that Ikea range :)
> 
> I adore the mammut range, I plan on getting her the bed when she outgrows the cotbed!Click to expand...

The bed is rock solid! We threw ours away when the kids got a bunk bed (kids had scribbled all over it so couldn't sell it :roll:) You should have seen OH trying to break it up! Haha! Well worth the money though and we would get another if needed. We've got the bedside table too. I actually stand on it to reach our loft hatch. It's unbreakable! :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

girls you rooms are all soo gorgeous! I moved last year to a 100year old cottage and spent so much time decorating that when i got pregnant i ran out of steam!! you have inspired me to get Ava's room sorted- even though we only have 2 bedrooms at the minute, we are extending next year- i will have to post on here again in a wee while when i get rid of the plain cream walls and give my girl a nice room- im not a huge pink fan so im soo excited by this thread- you girls have given me so many ideas- and your going to kill my bank balance


----------



## c.m.c

lozzy21 said:


> If i owned my home i would love to do something like this
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...=DT3MTab0Os-6hAfW-OCoAg&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQ9QEwAQ

i like the idea of murals on walls they are lovely- Ava's room has a 10ft high ceiling so i cant really hang things but a mural is nice


----------



## c.m.c

nuke im soooooooo in love with your room- not too much pink :thumbup:and what an amazing ceiling- this is my boring room i havent started anything yet im so bad!!!!
 



Attached Files:







136.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 27









137.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## SBB

The dolls house looks brilliant :) i want one (for me, not the baby) I'd decorate it with retro stuff! 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> The dolls house looks brilliant :) i want one (for me, not the baby) I'd decorate it with retro stuff!
> 
> X x x

the dolls house was mine from years ago- i knew we were having a girl and left it in the room- my hubby didnt know the sex but should have worked it out when i left the dolls house there- i love peter rabbit but im scared it looks boyish- i wouldnt say i hate pink but i can only suffer a little!!!!! defo have a very cottage look in my house and want to keep that for her room too!!! this thread is brill SBB im so jealous of all the lovely rooms and furniture:winkwink:


----------



## SBB

I think you can easily do it without pink! You can make blue girly if you want to... 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

im a weirdo i dont really like blue either- when i see all pink and all blue rooms i love them- i think i would need someone to just design it for me i am not great with inventing ideas for rooms!!!! i just copy what i see in mags etc and costs me a fortune! i just love peter rabbit since i was little and saw peter rabbit cot bedding too but not sure i am in love with a few rooms i have seen on this thread_fab!!!


----------



## Pikkle

OMG, am in my element here! About to look into starting an interior design course, and am addicted to looking at decor!

We are about to move house, and I have mentally decorated my kids bedrooms! With my daughter, I have painted old pine yuck furniture, and turned it all beautiful and white. So excited to get it all done ... Am renting, so can't wallpaper though, boooo!!!

Keep pictures coming!!!


----------



## mandarhino

For those looking to do some decorating. Some good discount codes for shops here including Little Baby Company. Really recommend this site btw. 
https://www.bambinogoodies.co.uk/category/news/discounts-news/

and another favourite of mine for ideas is www.ohdeedoh.com. Don't think anyone has mentioned it yet.


----------



## chichestermum

im in awe of the beautiful nurserys!! i want 1!! can someone just package theres up and send it to me? lol! our babys nursery is a dumping ground atm! but i have just been inspired to start tidying it up! im going to do it right now!! tho it still wont be anything as amazing as all your nurserys, ours will be beige and cream and blah lol! im sure il love it tho as it will be my babys bedroom all done!! :D xx


----------



## Pikkle

Oh brill! Need to look for some inspiration for DS's room, I need to fit a mid sleeper bed and quite a large wardrobe, into not such a large space :-S Same with DD, her room is tiny too. Siiiighhh!

Any ideas?! This is the house .... https://www.revolutionviewing.co.uk/taylor-wimpey/north-midlands/the-pinnacle/wessex/v-1/ (well, the show home of it!)


----------



## lynnikins

Pikkle thats lovely

I dont think we will own a home for years unless we win Lotto really big and can pay off all our debts in one go then spend 2/3 years working on building our credit score again so we could get a morgage or afford to buy outright


----------



## Janidog

SBB said:


> Since I choose to hang out here with all you hippies and weirdos :rofl: and never go into baby club, I thought I'd do a show me your.... thread in NP! PLEEEEEEEASE add your nursery pics - I'm nosey and I LOVE looking at other peoples nurserys :)
> I will also do me a show me your.... face thread cos I want to know what everyone looks like!!
> 
> 
> This is Sammuels. I am really pleased with it. We moved 3 weeks before my due date from our last house that we'd beautifully renovated, into an old peoples bungalow :rofl:
> I was wallpapering 5 days before Xmas (my due date) and it's the only room we've properly decorated, and probably will be for a while!
> 
> You can see the before pics, it was woodchip walls (I HATE the bloody stuff!) and crappy carpet. It took ages to get the woodchip off - then AGES to put the wallpaper up. Clearly I took the pics before his arrival! It's now slightly more full of stuff!
> 
> So here are the pics..
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01622.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01629.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01633.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01640.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01639.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01638.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01637.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01627.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01628.jpg
> 
> Before:
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01610.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Baby%20Jesus/Baby%20Jesus%20Room/DSC01609.jpg
> 
> Still want to get a fluff tower!
> 
> I want to take the silver bits off the birdboxes and re-paint them so they're just like little houses - will use them for storage. And I'm getting a blind made from the horses fabric that's in the cot, and probably a bumper too.
> I made the light :D
> 
> Let's see yours! :D


Wow thats BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## Pikkle

Oh we haven't bought it :-( Just renting. We went to buy it, but couldn't get a mortgage for the amount. booo. So someone is renting it to us instead! its smaller than I want, but we have gone for cheaper rent, so I can be a SAHM. Its a beautiful house (I have all of the show homes of it bookmarked so I can look at the decor) but showhomes tend to forget to add mess to them lol! 

Trying to figure out how I will get me 3 + 2 sofas in the front room :S


----------



## SBB

mandarhino said:


> For those looking to do some decorating. Some good discount codes for shops here including Little Baby Company. Really recommend this site btw.
> https://www.bambinogoodies.co.uk/category/news/discounts-news/
> 
> and another favourite of mine for ideas is www.ohdeedoh.com. Don't think anyone has mentioned it yet.

Yes ohdeedoh I was desperately trying to think of that yesterday!! 

The other site is fab too... 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Pikkle I can't see that link on my iPad I'll look later :) x x x


----------



## gills8752

A few pics of my nursery/toddler room. This is during the painting so the room isnt set up yet - il get more pics once i've tidied up!! 
I put fairy lights on her tree for christmas time! teehee
The only one of the blind is with her in the bunny coat but you can see the blind.
And the quilt I made to match.

[IMG]https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/69071_10150289731775346_568215345_14833031_6615228_n.jpg[/IMG]

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/73395_10150289731965346_568215345_14833036_3375206_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/40159_10150289731690346_568215345_14833030_6532587_n.jpg

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/72744_10150289732110346_568215345_14833045_175350_n.jpg

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/41117_10150240013200346_568215345_13652535_2431374_n.jpg

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/150573_10150327602260346_568215345_15447696_6743507_n.jpg

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/182935_10150398990275346_568215345_16738516_1221715_n.jpg


----------



## Eala

Ooh Gills that's fab! I love the fairy lights on the tree :D


----------



## pinkclaire

I love all your nurseries! I technically have two at the moment one boy one girl lol. Lozzy, I've had my girls nursery set made for me, I chose the fabric etc as o wanted something dancing themed but couldnt find anything I liked. I love it! 

I have bought all the stuff to make James' a rainforest room, he loves animals and my husband is going to paint a mural on his wall, but I got really sad as I felt he was to young to have a big boys bedroom so it's in the cupboard for now lol. 

I'll take some pics when I've finished the little girls room, just waiting on some pictures and stuff!

We're in military housing and they fine you for every hole in the room boo so we have to be careful what we put up which restricts it a bit.


----------



## Pikkle

Whilst we are waiting for our new house,we are having to live with my parents temporarily, so I have been doing up some old furniture for my daughters room. Trying to go with a handmade, recycled theme, and making nice things from not nice things.

The bed was pine and given to us, the mirror was pine and given to us, and the photo frames were 50p each in a charity shop,which I have painted white,and am going to put black and white photographs in,and hang from the wall with pink gingham ribbon. I am about to paint a chest of drawers white for her, and my friend has made her a padded heart, from old clothes that were going to be binned otherwise.

Have put before and after pics on!
 



Attached Files:







white things! 009.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 10









white things! 010.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8









white things! 024.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 10









white things! 006.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 7









white things! 021.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Pikkle

oops, here is the heart ... https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56231420.26524.132938633427399&type=1&theater on my friends FB business page, as can't seem to copy the picture! But check out her page, she makes really cool recycled stuff!


----------



## mandarhino

Ok here's M's room. The big girl bed was constructed yesterday. She is sitting on my lap as I'm posting and has just referred to it as M's pretty room. :flower:



This rug has been in storage for ages as there was no room when M was sleeping on a double futon. Happy to have it back. 



Where we keep her clothes and everything else. I need to decorate the drawers still.


----------



## Eala

Manda, that is a gorgeous room :blush: I love the height chart - can I be nosy and ask where it's from?


----------



## mandarhino

It is a Djeco one from Becky & Lolo webstore. Think they still have it.


----------



## sausages

Ah the expedit. love them so much!!!


----------



## Eala

Expedit! Thank you! I was trying to remember the name :rofl:


----------



## SBB

gills8752 said:


> A few pics of my nursery/toddler room. This is during the painting so the room isnt set up yet - il get more pics once i've tidied up!!
> I put fairy lights on her tree for christmas time! teehee
> The only one of the blind is with her in the bunny coat but you can see the blind.
> And the quilt I made to match.

Gills I love this! The quilt is fab.. and the blind! Love her little outfit too! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

mandarhino said:


> Ok here's M's room. The big girl bed was constructed yesterday. She is sitting on my lap as I'm posting and has just referred to it as M's pretty room. :flower:

This is gorgeous too! I love all the cushion and bed fabrics - fab!! 

x x x


----------



## jessabella

okay have decided need to redo Livvy's room along with my entire house!


----------



## mandarhino

Expedit - also perfect for storing records. DH is jealous of M's one.


----------



## sausages

Yup, and scrapbooking stuff too! I have one in the office, 4 in the living room and 1 in DS's nursery. DH has had to ban me from buying any more. They're just so ace!


----------



## SBB

Pikkle said:


> Whilst we are waiting for our new house,we are having to live with my parents temporarily, so I have been doing up some old furniture for my daughters room. Trying to go with a handmade, recycled theme, and making nice things from not nice things.
> 
> The bed was pine and given to us, the mirror was pine and given to us, and the photo frames were 50p each in a charity shop,which I have painted white,and am going to put black and white photographs in,and hang from the wall with pink gingham ribbon. I am about to paint a chest of drawers white for her, and my friend has made her a padded heart, from old clothes that were going to be binned otherwise.
> 
> Have put before and after pics on!

These look fab - love a bit of upcycling!! 

x x x


----------



## SBB

sausages said:


> Yup, and scrapbooking stuff too! I have one in the office, 4 in the living room and 1 in DS's nursery. DH has had to ban me from buying any more. They're just so ace!

that's some addiction you have!!! 

x x x


----------



## jessabella

new photo taken tonight..but one WNNN has gone missing..I think tis on the line as just plain white and I told hubby to put all WN on the floor for me..and since it was white he probably didnt think it was a 'pretty' hahaha.
Then he saw this photo and said ' you have a spot missing...you need to order another one to fill the empty space' OK DONE! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







updatedwn.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 25


----------



## SBB

Not that I mind or anything, but I think you meant to post this in the WN thread?! Lovely stash though!!! 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: I love Mr Jessa :rofl:


----------



## jessabella

DAMN IT...I need to get some sleep or something! :haha: SORRY!!


----------



## SBB

Lol it's very confusing, they have almost the same titles! I never know which thread I'm in :haha: 

X x x


----------



## Eala

I mentioned to DH my idea about doing a forest for Roo, with day fading to night around the room etc etc... You should've seen the eye-rolling I got :haha:


----------



## jessabella

SBB said:


> Lol it's very confusing, they have almost the same titles! I never know which thread I'm in :haha:
> 
> X x x

I never know what Im doing..I literely have about 15 tabs open at one time!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Well a bit late, but here are a few pics taken with my phone, so they are not great! This is Rubys nursery but was once Noahs....



This is only a little corner of it, the rest is too messy lol!! :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Cute! 

Yes the pictures of mine are not necessarily representative. There are usually books strewn everywhere along with other random things on the floor.


----------



## kawaiigirl

mandarhino said:


> Cute!
> 
> Yes the pictures of mine are not necessarily representative. There are usually books strewn everywhere along with other random things on the floor.

OMG I know!! :haha:

Rubys floor is covered in bags of clothes for ironing and her moses basket filled full of all her little baby clothes shes outgrown. Can't bear to part with them :cry:


----------



## SBB

Aw kawaii I love it!!! Fab wallpaper and love the owl and the little bags on the hooks... Gorgeous! 

X x x


----------



## amandag

You lot just cost me lots of money! Decided Maisie's room was too dull cos of this thread, and remembered a lovely Etsy page I had come across www.etsy.com/shop/wowwall
Just bought a lovely branch with birds on mural for above Maisie's cot, and a huge tree for the lounge!! oops!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I have gorgeous owl wall stickers for Rubys room but have been too scared to put them up incase I do it wonky or something! Lol. Might just wait until we redo her room anyway


----------



## c.m.c

stop- you people!!!!!!! im far to easily led!!!! i cant look at all these fab rooms or i WILL be bankrupt


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> stop- you people!!!!!!! im far to easily led!!!! i cant look at all these fab rooms or i WILL be bankrupt

You should be thinking about increasing your hours, not reducing them!!! :haha:


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> c.m.c said:
> 
> 
> stop- you people!!!!!!! im far to easily led!!!! i cant look at all these fab rooms or i WILL be bankrupt
> 
> You should be thinking about increasing your hours, not reducing them!!! :haha:Click to expand...

im going to need to go back to work sooner to pay for this baby shopping addiction- Rubys room is gorgeous


----------



## kawaiigirl

Thanks! Haha, going back to work has actually helped me cuz now I have less time on my hands to think about/talk about/look at nappies!! Work is so boring without you though!


----------



## pinkclaire

Amanda that Etsy page is gorgeous, I'm taking some of those ideas on board for my kids rooms! 

Those of you who have painted murals, what sort of paint is best to use?


----------



## strawberry19

ooooh can we join in tooo!!! baby is not here yet but i wanted to share .. i dont do the whole blue for boy pink for girl thing so here is our room for our little boy! and the very small start of his fluff collection .... ahhh im gonna have fun shopping filling those shelves in cute fluffnes!!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0139.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 27









Photo0140.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 26









Photo0141.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 28









Photo0143.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 30









Photo0144.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## SBB

Gorgeous strawberry and I love the fluff tower!! 

X x x


----------



## strawberry19

me too it was a late edition to the nursery i was just going to have a shelf above the dresser but then decided that wouldnt be enough room so brought a half width tall bookcase for £30 which i didnt think was too bad!! worked out to be a good idea as i can now get his name in letters above the cot and his theme pictures are above the dresser!!.. i do love my little nursery its only a tiny room but the way we layed it out works fab!... i just need to buy more fluffness!! .. roll on payday


----------



## c.m.c

yes the half width bookcase is lovely- really perfect for a nursery!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Lovely strawberry19! I have the same hedgehog rug


----------



## c.m.c

my friend has a hodge podge nursery and im soo jealous its gorgeous


----------



## c.m.c

i LOVE peter rabbit things and i have a huge peter rabbit and jemima puddleduck teddies that were bought for Ava... i want to try and have her room in keeping with my cottage style home- does this look chav? her ceiling is 10ft high???? is it too boyish???

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PETER-RABBIT...Baby_Nursery_Furniture_ET&hash=item2a108f4857


----------



## SBB

lol that's so cute!! love it :) 

x x x


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c it looks really chavy!! Haha, only joking. Could see it in her room with the dolls house! Not boyish at all


----------



## kawaiigirl

SBB the pic of your OH on the broom in that other thread is CLASS!! So funny Lol!


----------



## Pikkle

Where are the wall art stickers from? (sorry if I've missed a link in this mega thread!) We're renting, so not able to wallpaper, so thought I would try wall art! 

Heard today that the house we were having, fell through ... and have been offered another house, thats bigger and nicer ... wahooo .... more decorating to do!!!


----------



## SBB

kawaiigirl said:


> SBB the pic of your OH on the broom in that other thread is CLASS!! So funny Lol!

It was so funny, he found this broom outside and then jumped up and made me take loads of pictures :rofl: I was laughing so much cos he was taking it really seriously!! 

Pikkle everywhere does stickers now, off the top of my head www.etsy.com www.bouf.com www.wallglamour.co.UK www.zazous.co.uk 
Great news on the bigger house!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and www.rockettstgeorge.co.UK have some great bright stickers (or they used to!) 

X x x


----------



## Pikkle

Ah thank you! I've never been able to find any I like, but I like a few of those. My OH just said 'don't you buy them! I can draw that!' so looks like he'll be doing a mural for her! I forget he can draw!


----------



## SBB

I think a mural drawn by mummy or daddy is extra special!! 

X x x


----------



## Pikkle

Especially to tie in with her 'handmade' theme :)

Have just mentally decorated her room, lol ... Must get out more! Its still quite small, but I was thinking the tree design, at the far end of the wall, at the foot of her bed (same wall her bed is against) possibly with that wall painted another colour, and the tree white, or darker shade of the colour the wall is painted. 

And for DS, Street dancers outline/shadow (like the iphone advert ones)

eeek, hurry up moving day! The house we are getting has virtual tour too, so looking for idea's!


----------



## SammieGrace

Cullen is not here yet and we have a lot left to do, but I wanted to join in anyway. You can see some of his cloth diapers on the cube shelves. We are doing a Noah's Ark/animal theme but don't have the crib in there yet. His name letters will go on the wall above the crib eventually.


----------



## pinkclaire

Ooh I love the letters, did you make them or get them from somewhere? Xx


----------



## Blob

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_7072d360.png

https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm243/sarahwalker12/th_7799492a.png

I don't have many full photos of the girls rooms well I will have a look on fb but this is rosalie's bed. Their rooms are pink overkill :flower:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Oh Blob I love the wallpaper!! I have eyed it up previously on your avatar


----------



## Blob

Ha ha yes I so so wanted a girl so I could buy it but now DH has banned anymore parterned paper in the house :cry:


----------



## jessabella

I loooove it..damn cant put up paper in a rented house :(


----------



## Blob

:( we rent from parents they are just getting a good deal having their undecorated house decorated for free :haha:


----------



## SammieGrace

pinkclaire said:


> Ooh I love the letters, did you make them or get them from somewhere? Xx


Thanks! The letters are from posh little shop, which is a website. I ordered them a few weeks ago and love how they turned out!


----------



## c.m.c

can i bump this thread- i am desperate for inspiration!!!


----------



## louandivy

SBB where is your cot sheet from? Its gorgeous!


----------



## SBB

Thanks it's from anorak online, it's actually a single duvet cover I just tucked in, but I'm hoping to see if I can use their fabric to make some cot sheets which i'll be selling in my online store :D 

X x x


----------



## louandivy

Ohhh let me know if you manage to because I will def be interested in buying some sheets with that pattern. Your LO's room is gorgeous!


----------



## SBB

Thank you :D 

I will let you know! 

X x x


----------



## Pikkle

I am having another look here for inspiration! Unfortunately not allowed to paint DDs room in new house. DS's is easy as doing Union Jack/London theme, so can keep walls Magnolia (although I don't want to) But I have painted DS's furniture white, and pink accessories, but wanted white and pink walls. White furniture doesn't seem right with magnolia. 

Have found this material as I find magnolia has a yellow, and sometimes pinky tint ... so hoping to paint all furniture ivory and use this material ... https://www.fabricworld.uk.com/webs...fabricworld.uk.com/public_html/site/node/1788 so trying to think of a theme, for a small box room, where that wont look to 'in yer face' !!!


----------



## SBB

Love that fabric Pikkle! Can you not paint the walls and just paint them back again when you leave?! You could use some pink and white wall stickers to sort of tie the furniture in with the walls? 


I made these for someone yesterday, what do you think? Can't decide whether to sell them in my shop or not! 



https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/DSC02725.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/DSC02752.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/DSC02769.jpg


These are some butterfly ones I made previously (sorry for the huge pics I can't be bothered to resize them cos my internet has gone really slooooooowwwwwwwww..... 

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/FlutterfliesLargeraindow4.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/Karl2.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Flutterflies/Karl1.jpg

x x x


----------



## Pikkle

I love them! Yes sell them in your shop, and sell them to me! LOL! 

No can't paint walls and repaint :( Not really sure why! Also, we are buying the house in a couple of years (long story, new build, can't be sold for 2 years but the owner doesn't want to live there anymore so renting to us for 2 yrs, then we are buying, and money from rent is deposit, kind of ... long story!) but, until its ours she has asked us to leave it how it is :-( Boo hoo. 

I always find white and magnolia don't look right. I don't know if she'd even be happy with wall stickers, so its going to have to be pictures and accessories I guess. 

I love the fabric, was hoping to have curtains and a duvet set made, and then try and find those colour/style accessories to go with it??


----------



## Speccy

SBB do you mind me asking where you got the little bookshelves from in your gorgeous nursery? They're really cute.


----------



## c.m.c

SBB i love the butterflies


----------



## SBB

Pikkle that's annoying about not being able to change stuff, BUT on the other hand it gives you 2 years to see how the house works for you, and where you'd like things etc... 
I think that fabric is lovely and will look great with other things the same colour. If the room is pretty small I'd be tempted to pick one of the colours from it put for the curtains, and use that fabric for the bed (get a sheet or two made from it too), maybe a blind, and also use it on the wall. I'll post a great link in a bit that uses sewing hoops and fabric to put on the wall... 

The shelves are just ikea ribba photo frame shelves, they are great for his books! 

Thanks cmc :) 

I actually do sell the pics on etsy but I have taken them off cos I don't have time really! 

X z x


----------



## Pikkle

Thats a good idea, about the curtains, and possibly a cheaper alternative, giving that the fabric is about £14 per metre! I think I may go for the pink, although I may just go for cream, with pink, or that fabric tie backs. I also thought about sewing a panel of the fabric onto plain curtains, but I think the pattern is a bit too 'big' for just a strip. 

What would you suggest with the fabric on the walls? I actually sent for a sample from 2 companies, so I have two small samples of it, that I didn't want to waste! The one is a bit small, but has the bird pic on, so was wondering about cutting that out and doing something with it! And the other, is about 30cm x 30cm, so thought about maybe doing something with it and displaying it (don't know what though!) 

The show home of my house, has harlequin wallpaper and duvet sets etc in the room that will be DDs, and I think the pattern works quite well, if everything else is plain (harlequin fabric was the one I orginally wanted but cost £28 pm) 

I just want her to have a lovely room!!!! Have designed kitchen and living room. Kitchen is deep red high gloss units, and solid oak finish on floor and units, with stainless steel oven and splashback. all intergrated so no fridges etc on show, so am just tying cream accessories in as walls are, magnolia *rolls eyes* and brown and green front room. 

How much do you sell your pictures for?


----------



## Pikkle

https://www.revolutionviewing.co.uk/taylor-wimpey/bristol/kings-copse/grendon/v-2/

Can you see that? I'm not sure which room it brings up first, but Amelies room with be the smallest one (decorated in bird theme on there) I'll be living next door to that exact house, lol ... so can pop in for inspiration!


----------



## SBB

You could also use the fabric to make these if you're handy with a sewing machine? Ikea do some double curtain poles that would work. 
https://www.domesticadventure.com/2010/12/nursery-book-slings/

You could use your samples (plus other samples) to create the round wall pieces https://www.domesticadventure.com/2010/12/the-nursery-reveal/ sewing hoops are really cheap. 

The showhome looks great, love the birdies! 

My pics are about £60 for a small and £100 for a large one, I'm not really making them at the moment though (apart from the one I did yesterday obviously) cos I'm trying to set up the nursery site! 

x x x


----------



## Pikkle

I'm terrible with a sewing machine :( But have book marked the page, I'm sure I can rope my mother into helping! Thanks, thats great! 

Show home is lovely, a bit blue and plain for me (DS told me he thinks they need 60 minute makeover to go and make it nicer!) But my house will never look like a show home with these pair making a mess out of fresh air!!!!

I love the idea's, thanks so much! I'm off to create a mood board, lol!


----------



## sausages

Thought i'd resurrect this thread cause i am collating a pinteresting board for ideas for DDs room. I've spent ages browsing online and can't seem to find any decent fabric / children's bedding websites that are more stylish than just the norm. I want to do DDs room soon, but not in typical girlie colours/patterns etc. Anyone know of any? :D


----------



## Hayley90

Oooh this is a cool thread that i havent seen before!! I love some of the rooms posted already :) 

Harrison has a Hungry caterpillar room... it wasnt very common when we did it, now everyone is on the bandwagon and i feel sad that its not as unique as it used to be :( We had a lot of this handmade by my mum, as bed sheets and things werent being sold!! 

https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2283.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2282.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2281.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2278.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2277.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2276.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2275.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2273.jpg
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2272.jpg

Harrison is obviously MUCH bigger now, the room is not this tidy and he actually has toys :lol: We dont even use that pram anymore :dohh:

I might try and take some new ones after his birthday with all his new stuff in :D


----------



## DarlingMe

sausages said:


> Thought i'd resurrect this thread cause i am collating a pinteresting board for ideas for DDs room. I've spent ages browsing online and can't seem to find any decent fabric / children's bedding websites that are more stylish than just the norm. I want to do DDs room soon, but not in typical girlie colours/patterns etc. Anyone know of any? :D

I found Glenna Jean and Hoohobbers have different styles. They probably only sell in the US and are both very expensive! So not sure if that helps you at all. I got a Glenna Jean set from a boutique that was a display clearnanced out. Some of the colors bled when I washed it?? The company wont do anything b/c it was a display. I am really surprised b/c they have a great reputation...


----------



## DarlingMe

I have been posting pics with progress so these might look familiar. Finally done!! :thumbup: I wish I could figure out how to get them a little bigger or add more than 5 at a time. I hope they come up ok!
 



Attached Files:







004.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 12









005.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 13









007.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 8









008.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 8









010.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DarlingMe

round 2 of pics, can only do 5 at a time! :flower:
 



Attached Files:







011 (2).jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 6









013.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6









020.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 5









016.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









047.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sausages

DarlingMe said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Thought i'd resurrect this thread cause i am collating a pinteresting board for ideas for DDs room. I've spent ages browsing online and can't seem to find any decent fabric / children's bedding websites that are more stylish than just the norm. I want to do DDs room soon, but not in typical girlie colours/patterns etc. Anyone know of any? :D
> 
> I found Glenna Jean and Hoohobbers have different styles. They probably only sell in the US and are both very expensive! So not sure if that helps you at all. I got a Glenna Jean set from a boutique that was a display clearnanced out. Some of the colors bled when I washed it?? The company wont do anything b/c it was a display. I am really surprised b/c they have a great reputation...Click to expand...

Thanks! :) Not really in the UK though after a looking on a google search.


----------



## SBB

Hayley that's very nice!! 

Darlingme use photobucket to upload your pica you can alter the size then just paste the IMG code into your post! Looks great anyway! 

Sausages I found it impossible too... I found one nice one at mamas and papas but they don't sell it anymore and it was different to what they usually sell. 

Vertbaudet sometimes do some nice stuff (but their service is shocking). 

I am actually in the process of opening an online store, and I'll be getting some really nice modern cot sheets and covers etc made up, but it may be a few weeks yet! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Sausages theres mairo stuff on sale on achica.com today, not sure if any of that might be any good? 

X x x


----------



## Jetters

Hayley I looooove H's room! :D 

I'll post pics of Ks room next week when it's finished. It's tiny and we can't paint, but, I love it- it's his first room (he's 1 next week) and since we moved in here last week he's been sleeping through for 12 hours a night! MAGIC!

It's loosely based around Mama's and Papa's 'Hodge Podge' theme, but there's more owls than anything else!!


----------



## mandarhino

I've got 3 duvet covers for my daughter. Slightly OTT but we don't have a dryer and I figured she probably be puking on them at times. It also means her room looks totally different just by changing the duvet cover as they all work differently with all the other colours in her room. And they'll last for years. 

Anyways I've got a Verbaudet one (agree service is piss poor but they're very cheap with the discount codes). The colours are nice in RL and go well with loads of other things.
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/eleflo...tm?ProductId=704063660&FiltreCouleur=6426&t=6

A ByGraziela one that I picked up in a sample sale. It reminds me of my childhood. The quality of the cotton is excellent as well. They've got an apples design one which I also love the look of. 
https://www.bygraziela.com/artikelliste-en/group/design_123.html

and a Smafolk one which is on the bed in the pictures of my room. It is my favourite but it was bloody expensive as I had to get it shipped from Denmark. I didn't realise what the exchange rate would be when I bought it. Anyways won't be doing that again. 

A couple of others I considered were 
https://www.featherandblack.com/Childrens/Bed-Linen/Girls-Bed-Linen/Apple-Linen.ice

https://www.designersguild.com/uk-s...ng/my-best-friend-printed-childrens-bed-linen

both on sale at the moment

Or 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/londonmummy/5415193677/in/set-72157625974174794
and
https://www.ferm-living.com/dotty-bedding-junior-yellow/


----------



## mandarhino

Oh how cute are the robots 
https://www.achica.com/product.aspx...7284&sku=ZZZ080711111729-21&promotionid=11302

Only available in baby sizes though 

Harrison's room looks great Hayley.


----------



## Hayley90

Mandarhino, i love love love your taste!!! The first link you posted is lovely!! 

I do love harrison's room, when its tidy, but i cant wait to decorate again in the new house when we eventually get around to moving.. i will do it a bit more chilled and stylish next time, with hints of VHC and other cute prints... so nothing will be too matchy-matchy. 

x


----------



## mandarhino

New Verbaudet stuff out now. Sausages don't know if you're still looking but this one is lovely
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/cosy-n...04023368&FiltreCouleur=6450&CodBouw=313802082

If I didn't already have too many duvet covers, I'd be buying it.


----------



## Ellie130891

id show u mine (nursery that is!)
but its still a junk room as baba is in with us partially co sleeping

plus i want her to have the bigger room not the box room so many arguments going on here!


----------



## purpledahlia

Love the rooms, I might post pics later on.. Pink overkill here too! :lol:


----------



## winegums

Eek my sons room is similar but yellow. And not SO much VHC but we have the same wall stickers etc!



Hayley90 said:


> Oooh this is a cool thread that i havent seen before!! I love some of the rooms posted already :)
> 
> Harrison has a Hungry caterpillar room... it wasnt very common when we did it, now everyone is on the bandwagon and i feel sad that its not as unique as it used to be :( We had a lot of this handmade by my mum, as bed sheets and things werent being sold!!
> 
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2283.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2282.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2281.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2278.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2277.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2276.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2275.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2273.jpg
> https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/IMG_2272.jpg
> 
> Harrison is obviously MUCH bigger now, the room is not this tidy and he actually has toys :lol: We dont even use that pram anymore :dohh:
> 
> I might try and take some new ones after his birthday with all his new stuff in :D


----------



## jessabella

Ok so We are moving soon which means I will be doing a new room theme! I think the room will be call enchanted forest! Anyone have any ideas... Especially with websites, photos or any thoughts welcomed! I plan to include owls, ladybirds, and of course fairies! So far all I have is I know I will paint some sort of large tree which turns into her name or either I will get a wall stocker that is a funky looking tree!


----------



## SBB

I have a few bookmarked pages I'll post for you tomorrow!

:D x x x


----------



## jessabella

Thanks Hun!! I really appreciate ad I'm stumped! Yet want something totally different and funky!


----------



## Jetters

i have lots of owls, and tree wall stickers in Ks room! come over and see! :D


----------



## jessabella

aww bless I need to come see you..now I have a car..skys the limit..well must get license..hahahaha


----------



## SBB

I find this tree a bit creepy, but a cherry blossom tree would be lovely! 

https://gallery.projectnursery.com/projects/272-Buggies-Japanese-Lantern-Room

x x x


----------



## SBB

LOVE this tree holding up the bed canopy https://littlelovely.typepad.com/littlelovely/2011/01/girls-bedroom-a-room-for-a-small-fairy.html

This tree is totally amazing if you can sew! https://littlelovely.typepad.com/littlelovely/2010/06/cocon.html

Love the little birdhouses https://littlelovely.typepad.com/littlelovely/2011/07/get-the-look-avas-pretty-pink-bedroom.html

It's driving me crazy I saw an amazing tree wall mural the other day, and it had all little birdhouses and birds on it. Was really cool! But can't bloody find it! 

This wallpaper is lovely https://www.photowall.se/wallpaper/bird-paradise

x x x


----------



## mandarhino

There's cute birds / owls patterns at Verbaudet.

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/arbore...oductId=704063734&FiltreCouleur=6350|6350&t=6

There's a grey owl one in the new catalogue that's very cute but I can't see it on the site yet. 

Love the carpet in the 3rd link SBB. Even though it's pink.


----------



## c.m.c

i have almost finished Ava's room so i must take some pictures... i just have one final task to do and that is to put up the bunting... once i do that i will take pictures- im so excited- i loved looking at all the LO's rooms in this thread- gave me lots of ideas


----------



## SBB

Hey girls, need your help please! Which logo do you prefer for my website? Bear in mind the website is going to be selling all kinds of baby nursery decor, wallpaper, lighting, furniture, accessories etc etc. The style is modern with some retro and vintage items. Similar to the stuff that's in my nursery on page 1. 

Also to bear in mind is that the logo (or part of it) may be needed for other things later, such as putting on a label, sticker, etc... 

None of them are really finished... but you get the general idea! 

The website is white with grey writing....

Seeing as mums with babies are my target audience, I thought you would be the best people to ask! Thank you :flower: 




https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/MBpatternedblocks.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/MBBirdlogo1s.jpg

https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Logo1234.jpg



x x x


----------



## princess_bump

hmmm, well i think they are all awesome, i do particularly like the top one, but the birds are very cool, and i think you'd be able to easily recognise them, as well as remember them :D


----------



## SBB

Thank you! I am so torn between those two! 

x x x


----------



## purpledahlia

I like the birds!


----------



## wigglywoo

I like the bottom one :)


----------



## tannembaum

I like the top two. I think you would be able to use the birds in lots of different ways (smaller and larger labels etc) so I choose the birds :)


----------



## Amber_Lynn822

Birds :)


----------



## sausages

I love the birds, however i know that they are fashionable at the moment. You may have to change your logo when they start to become dated. :)


----------



## Thumper

I agree, I love the birds but not sure if they relate? Whereas the first one has a link with the brand I guess with the colours swatches. :shrug:


----------



## Eala

I agree with Thumper. I do love the birds, but I think the top one has more of a connection with what you're doing? The bright colours will still make it memorable, and you could always split them up for stickers etc :)


----------



## amandag

I actually like the bottom one! Think the birds is too fussy if am honest. Also like the top, but being boring and thinking about making it big and small for stickers etc, think the bottom would work best. xx


----------



## SBB

Thank you ladies!

Yeh the birds are kind of random, and it's a good point about them being a very 'now' thing. 

Aaaaahhhhh it's so hard!

X x x


----------



## sugarpuff

i like the last one :)


----------



## c.m.c

SBB said:


> Hey girls, need your help please! Which logo do you prefer for my website? Bear in mind the website is going to be selling all kinds of baby nursery decor, wallpaper, lighting, furniture, accessories etc etc. The style is modern with some retro and vintage items. Similar to the stuff that's in my nursery on page 1.
> 
> Also to bear in mind is that the logo (or part of it) may be needed for other things later, such as putting on a label, sticker, etc...
> 
> None of them are really finished... but you get the general idea!
> 
> The website is white with grey writing (you can go on it www.themodernbaby.co.uk, but it's REALLY not finished, and I'm just messing around with it so don't pay much attention just yet!)
> 
> Seeing as mums with babies are my target audience, I thought you would be the best people to ask! Thank you :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/MBpatternedblocks.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/MBBirdlogo1s.jpg
> 
> https://i1040.photobucket.com/albums/b404/zannaboo/Logo1234.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> x x x

SBB congrats on your new website- i will be having a look right now!!! i love all the designs and its so hard to choose- the second one drew my attention straight away-gorgeous- i dont know .. they are all lovely


ive changed my mind- defo the first one!!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks Hun! It's hard to choose huh! 

There's really not much on the website at the moment, but feel free to check it out... I'll be updating you as soon as I'm more sorted!! 

X x x


----------



## Pikkle

I think I like the first one, for the kind of products you will sell. I think....

May change my mind. I am good at that!


----------



## c.m.c

can i bump this thread i just love some of the amazing ideas and also wanted to find out SBB's website!!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks hun ;) the website will be going live 1st november!! I can't put the website in here cos it's against B&B law :haha: but you can guess it from the logo... 

Have been so busy I haven't been in here for ages! 

:hugs: hope all mummies and babies are doing well. Sammuel is at his cutest ever - crawling like a loony and climbing over EVERYTHING!! He just started signing too which is amazeballs!! 

X x x


----------



## SBB

Oh and it's in your post from before I took it out :haha: 

X x x


----------



## c.m.c

awww brill i cant wait to have a look!!!

well Ava got 2 teeth away back in april may time and then the gums swoll up again and they disappeared!!!!!!!!!!!???????????? so she made a wee bit of a liar of me when i kept telling people she had teeth lol!!!

currently Ava has no teeth and shes getting so angry trying to crawl- she wants to but doesnt know how- its quite funny!!!!

baby signing is great- i really need to do more with Ava!!!

glad sammuel is well- you will need eyes on the back of your head now!!!!


----------



## tannembaum

Love your website!!


----------



## SBB

Aw bless her, S was soooo frustrated with crawling but he got there in the end! As long as he's in a safe place I actually find it easier now he's crawling, cos he goes off exploring and doesn't need me there entertaining him every second! So I can tidy the room or whatever while he messes it up again :D 

So random about the teeth! It happened to my friends baby too actually... Sammuel has 7 teeth. I swear he came out 3 months old and he's actually one now!! :rofl: 

Tannembaum thank you :D you have got a baby Jesus too! Our baby Jesus was a week late but we still nicknamed him Jesus for quite a long time!! :haha: 
There's loads more to go on the website and I'll be adding mood boards and room sets at some point so keep checking it! 

X x x


----------



## mandarhino

The website looks really good SBB. Can't wait to see what other stock you'll be adding.


----------



## c.m.c

aww i cant wait for her to crawl- but i need to baby proof this house!!! nightmare.

aww poor wee Ava has no teeth, no crawling yet, poor wee pet!!! she is just so lazy- she is content to sit and play god love her- or maybe my mum is spoiling her- she just brings toys to her- i wouldnt crawl either if i got that treatment too!!!

I bet Sammuel loves his new found freedom to explore... they will be toddlers before we know it..

Tannenbaum- aww a wee Santa special delivery for you this year!!! hope all goes well!


----------



## tannembaum

Thanks everyone :)


----------

